# Conversazione del menga



## ilverbo

Ciao,

Che significa "conversazione del menga"?

Contesto:
"Non riusciva a star fermo, non riusciva a sostenere quella conversazione del menga".

Immagino che si tratta di ...
Buona giornata,
il.V.


----------



## pizzi

Immagini bene! Spero che tu sia alle ultime pagine . Penso che il termine sia una corruzione del termine sicilano indicante i genitali maschili. Ma anche se l'etimo non fosse quello, il significato rimane.


----------



## ilverbo

Grazie mille Pizzi... si mi mancano 20 pagine (!)
e poi la revisione di tutto quanto in Ebraico, sistemare i commenti ecc.


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> ... Penso che il termine sia una corruzione del termine sicilano indicante i genitali maschili



Ciao pizzi 

Invece, a me è capitata qualche conversazione _con _Menga (ho conosciuto un professore che si chiamava così ...)


----------



## cercolumi

Solo per dovere di cronaca, _menga_ deriva da un motto di spirito (da schiantarsi dal ridere ) che ebbe una certa popolarità negli anni '80, popolarità almeno sufficiente da farlo giungere alle mie orecchie.
La cosa si svolgava più o meno così:

A: _Ma che sfortuna, ma proprio a me doveva capitare di sostenere questa conversazione?_
B: _Non prendertela, è la Legge del Menga._
A: _Cioè_
B: _La Legge del Menga - chi l'ha in  lo se lo tenga!_

E a questo punto scoppiava l'ilarità irrefrenabile della masse


----------



## violadaprile

"Menga" è un termine comunemente usato nel dialetto milanese. Immagino che sia la versione lombarda della parola siciliana (non una 'corruzione' del termine siciliano ma una derivazione autonoma dal latino, anche se qualcuno potrebbe darci l'etimo esatta).
Per cosa "del menga" si intende una cosa risibile, senza senso o da stupidi. "Hai detto una cosa del menga".

La "legge" citata da Cercolumi la diceva mia zia già negli anni '60 ma mi pare che anche per lei non fosse una cosa nuova.

Ma non vorrei a questo punto avere l'appannaggio del "volgare" volgare 



Riporto da wikipedia (ma non giuro, non è farina del mio sacco):
_"La derivazione è dal latino mencla, formula volgare di mentula, che indicava appunto l'organo sessuale maschile (la radice ment-, indo-europeo *men-, indicava una sporgenza, vedi parole come "mento" o "monte"). Altri fanno derivare la radice da mingere che significa urinare. Secondo altre fonti la parola deriva dal nome del dio dell'amore egizio Min che veniva raffigurato negli alto e bassorilievi con un grosso organo sessuale."_


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao viola, mi sembra che io e te non siamo proprio fatti per capirci al volo.
Per come la vedo io non esiste nessun etimo, la cosa aveva senso solo per la rima.

E' come per la meno famosa "pasta con i Panti" che poi erano  zzi tanti!
Mi scuso per l'ennesima volgarità ma era strumentale alla spiegazione

L'origine è questa della legge con la sua rima quindi ed il significato è rimasto quello che hai detto tu


violadaprile said:


> Per cosa "del menga" si intende una cosa risibile, senza senso o da stupidi. "Hai detto una cosa del menga".


ma anche cosa da voler evitare, che infastidisce, negativa come nell'esempio di ilverbo.
_Ho avuto proprio una giornata del menga_  schifosa, terribile.


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, il significato è quello che dici.
Ma dato che era una parola che sentivo anche quando ero bambina, certamente molto molto prima degli anni 80, ed era data per scontata dalla mia famiglia milanese, benché considerata volgare, immagino che non derivi dal detto che hai citato ma semmai viceversa! 

PS e perché mai? se non ci capiamo al volo, ci capiremo conversando, il che io trovo bellissimo ^^


----------



## Il Reine

violadaprile said:


> Riporto da wikipedia (ma non giuro, non è farina del mio sacco):
> _"La derivazione è dal latino mencla, formula volgare di mentula, che indicava appunto l'organo sessuale maschile (la radice ment-, indo-europeo *men-, indicava una sporgenza, vedi parole come "mento" o "monte"). Altri fanno derivare la radice da mingere che significa urinare. Secondo altre fonti la parola deriva dal nome del dio dell'amore egizio Min che veniva raffigurato negli alto e bassorilievi con un grosso organo sessuale."_


_

Confermo l'esistenza del vocabolo anche nei vernacoli piemontese ed altoligure. L'etimo è ovviamente il latino mentula, termine favorito dai comici romani. Curioso è il genere maschile, nonostante la desinenza femminile presente in mentula e minchia._


----------



## violadaprile

Anche poeta, profeta, prosseneta, esteta e chissà quanti altri sono maschili e hanno la desinenza in -a (che non è femminile, ma deriva dalla prima declinazione latina o direttamente dal greco) 

PS anche il nome proprio Andrea è maschile, benché in mezzo mondo venga dato alle ragazze


----------



## longplay

Il Reine said:


> _
> Confermo l'esistenza del vocabolo anche nei vernacoli piemontese ed altoligure. L'etimo è ovviamente il latino mentula, termine favorito dai comici romani. Curioso è il genere maschile, nonostante la desinenza femminile presente in mentula e minchia._



"Menga" è , credo, usato anche nel bolognese , come "minga" nel piemontese (?). Però non sono sostantivi. Per me,tentare l' etimologia è quasi inutile. Quando si usa
il "volga", in espressioni dello stesso tipo, non credo che il Volga c' entri nulla , così come il desueto "la prego, si volga verso...". E' solo una rima "per gioco". A meno
che... non si tratti di "manga". Boh! Ciao.


----------



## Nunou

In alternativa "conversazione del *ca*_volo_", ricordo che da ragazzine dicevamo scherzosamente anche conversazione del minchius/del kaiser/del cassius...ma era sempre e solo per non dire del c...o ! 
Leggendo la discussione mi è sorge spontanea una domanda: perché un attributo maschile solitamente quasi "idolatrato" viene associato a qualcosa di terribile/noioso/di poco conto/da ridere? Non me lo ero mai chiesto prima...


----------



## longplay

Nunou said:


> In alternativa "conversazione del *ca*_volo_", ricordo che da ragazzine dicevamo scherzosamente anche conversazione del minchius/del kaiser/del cassius...ma era sempre e solo per non dire del c...o !
> Leggendo la discussione mi è sorge spontanea una domanda: perché un attributo maschile solitamente quasi "idolatrato" viene associato a qualcosa di terribile/noioso/di poco conto/da ridere? Non me lo ero mai chiesto prima...



Nunou ! Perchè una stupidaggine, 'na minchiata ! ciao


----------



## violadaprile

"_Minga_" è un avverbio di negazione alternativo (probabilmente derivato dalla parola latina _mica_,  che significa "briciola"), di cui svariate forme sono presenti in altri  dialetti italiani e persino nell'italiano stesso, dove _mica_ colloquialmente viene spesso aggiunto a _non_ per rinforzare la negazione."
Il dialetto lombardo/milanese si parla sino a Novara e Domodossola. E "minga" significa "no".

Con "menga" non c'entra nulla. E "manga" meno che mai.

PS


Nunou said:


> In alternativa "conversazione del *ca*_volo_",  ricordo che da ragazzine dicevamo scherzosamente anche conversazione  del minchius/del kaiser/del cassius...ma era sempre e solo per non dire  del  c...o !
> Leggendo la discussione mi è sorge spontanea una domanda: perché un  attributo maschile solitamente quasi "idolatrato" viene associato a  qualcosa di terribile/noioso/di poco conto/da ridere? Non me lo ero mai  chiesto prima...


E' una negazione derivante da un tabù di linguaggio. E' fra le parti del corpo che non si devono nominare e più la definizione è diretta e più è interdetta.

I bambini lo dicono sottovoce e ridacchiando. La prima reazione è la risata, eccitata ma anche nervosa e preoccupata (di essere scoperti). Anche negli adulti ha la stessa connotazione, di una risata rituale, la stessa che strappano le barzellette "grasse", segno di complicità e trasgressione.
La seconda reazione è la negazione. Si minimizza l'oggetto per esorcizzarlo, per non dargli importanza. Diventa così una cosa di poco conto, "non vietata, ma che non vale la pena di nominare".

Appena arrivo di là, vi faccio la citazione


----------



## giginho

longplay said:


> "Menga" è , credo, usato anche nel bolognese , come "minga" nel piemontese (?). Però non sono sostantivi. Per me,tentare l' etimologia è quasi inutile. Quando si usa
> il "volga", in espressioni dello stesso tipo, non credo che il Volga c' entri nulla , così come il desueto "la prego, si volga verso...". E' solo una rima "per gioco". A meno
> che... non si tratti di "manga". Boh! Ciao.



Fermamente smentisco "minga" in piemontese per menga. In piemontese regna sovrano il termine "piciu" castigato nel più morigerato "pentu"(pettine). Per cui, una conversazione che a milano è del menga  a torino a l'è una "*cunversasiun del pentu*"


----------



## longplay

giginho said:


> Fermamente smentisco "minga" in piemontese per menga. In piemontese regna sovrano il termine "piciu" castigato nel più morigerato "pentu"(pettine). Per cui, una conversazione che a milano è del menga  a torino a l'è una "*cunversasiun del pentu*"



Allora "minga" sarà milanese. Una vecchia battuta pubblicitaria ( " Carosello '60-'70"): "diura minga...diura no !".

PS Per Viola d' aprile. L' avevo detto che minga e menga non sono sostantivi... Quanto al "manga" continuavo a scherzare sulla (inutile) ricerca etimologica. Bye !


----------



## giginho

longplay said:


> Allora "minga" sarà milanese. Una vecchia battuta pubblicitaria ( " Carosello '60-'70"): "diura minga...diura no".



Effettivamente "puzza" di milanese. Noi quando neghiamo, diciamo "nen" a Torino, "pa'" nel resto del Piemonte.


----------



## Akire72

Filiologicamente *menga* e *minchia*  potrebbero avere la stessa radice min- o men- che indica l'attributo maschile. Il risultato mi sembra lo stesso del menga-> della michia->del cazzo: *stupida*.
Io invece me lo sono chiesto spesso perché una cosa stupida è una cazzata e una cosa divertente è invece una figata... Chissà...


----------



## violadaprile

Dunque. Facciamo un attimo di chiaro, benché questa cosa sembra andare un po' alla deriva.

#Per Akire. Ho spiegato sopra il senso di "cazzata" e "minchiata" ("mengata" però non esiste, semmai si dice "pirlata", che ha un'origine completamente diversa).


> E' una negazione derivante da un tabù di linguaggio. E' fra le parti del corpo che non si devono nominare e più la definizione è diretta e più è interdetta.
> 
> I bambini lo dicono sottovoce e ridacchiando. La prima reazione è la risata, eccitata ma anche nervosa e preoccupata (di essere scoperti). Anche negli adulti ha la stessa connotazione, di una risata rituale, la stessa che strappano le barzellette "grasse", segno di complicità e trasgressione.
> La seconda reazione è la negazione. Si minimizza l'oggetto per esorcizzarlo, per non dargli importanza. Diventa così una cosa di poco conto, "non vietata, ma che non vale la pena di nominare".


La fonte è (adesso ce l'ho sottomano):
Nora Galli de' Paratesi = "LE BRUTTE PAROLE - Semantica dell'eufemismo", che già ho più volte citato.

PS "figata" è un neologismo piuttosto recente, diciamo post sessantottino, che va di pari passo con l'avvento del femminismo o addirittura posteriore.
Da quando "bella f..." è stato cassato e sostituito, o affiancato, da "bel figo", un po' meno volgare. Chiaro il collegamento con una cosa bella 


#Per Longplay.
"Minga" come svariatamente è stato detto sopra, è milanese (e lombardo, per tutte le zone dove si estende il lombardo/milanese verso ovest, ossia fino a Magenta, Novara, Domodossola).
Ma dove sta scritto che la ricerca dell'etimo è inutile? Mi pare che sia stata descritta da me (post 6) e da Il Reine (post 9). Certo che se le parole si storpiano, sia pure scherzosamente, l'etimo sarà piuttosto difficile da trovare ...

Il detto che citi sopra, "_diura minga...diura no _!", è milanese puro, si scrive "*dura minga, dura no!*" e si pronuncia "*düra minga, düra no*". Alla tedesca.


#Per Gigi: ... ma indue t'e sentii ch'el spussa?


----------



## longplay

La ricerca dell' etimo di certe espressioni è un "ruba tempo" e se non si è proprio curiosi.....Nelle forme dialettali o gergali, poi, ci può essere di mezzo anche una lingua
straniera (per il Siciliano si va dal greco, all'arabo...francese, spagnolo ). Lascerei il "gioco" agli specialisti, magari per leggerli dopo o "al bisogno". Ci si diverte anche a
apprendere ascoltando i dialetti e chi ne sa la "radice" autentica, ovviamente ! Ciao !


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nunu.

Tu ti chiedi:

_Leggendo la discussione mi è sorge spontanea una domanda: perché un attributo maschile solitamente quasi "idolatrato" viene associato a qualcosa di terribile/noioso/di poco conto/da ridere?_ 

Io ti rispondo: Ma l'hai guardato bene?

GS


----------



## Nunou

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Nunu.
> 
> Tu ti chiedi:
> 
> _Leggendo la discussione mi è sorge spontanea una domanda: perché un attributo maschile solitamente quasi "idolatrato" viene associato a qualcosa di terribile/noioso/di poco conto/da ridere?_
> 
> Io ti rispondo: Ma l'hai guardato bene?
> 
> GS



Ahahaha....che cosa?


----------



## violadaprile

longplay said:


> La ricerca dell' etimo di certe espressioni è un "ruba tempo" e se non si è proprio curiosi.....Nelle forme dialettali o gergali, poi, ci può essere di mezzo anche una lingua
> straniera (per il Siciliano si va dal greco, all'arabo...francese, spagnolo ). Lascerei il "gioco" agli specialisti, magari per leggerli dopo o "al bisogno". Ci si diverte anche a
> apprendere ascoltando i dialetti e chi ne sa la "radice" autentica, ovviamente ! Ciao !


Hai ragione! Ognuno si fa "rubare il tempo" da quello che vuole!
E se non si è proprio curiosi, si passa oltre. E si lascia che gli altri si divertano come vogliono.

D'altra parte, le "radici autentiche" nessuno le ha iscritte nel DNA. Sono sempre frutto di studio, di qualcuno o di qualcun altro.


----------



## longplay

VDA : stavo solo apprezzando il fatto che una persona di Milano spiegasse, in 1a battuta, il significato di un termine milanese (minga) !.


----------

